# Valve won't shut off - at a loss



## Showgun68 (7 mo ago)

Hi, first time posting here so forgive me if I make any mistakes.

Moved into a new house in November with an irrigation system installed in 2019. Turned the system back on in the spring and it ran fine for about 5 cycles and then one of the zones would not turn off. I unplugged the control box and the zone was still running until I turned off the water.

The system is still under warranty if I use the person who installed it but he's at a loss at what might be causing it. He dug out the valve box and completely replaced one of the valves but the zone is still running.

I assume it must be mechanical since the controller was unplugged, but if he replaced the valve what else does that leave? I just put down a bunch of new seed and it's been a pain having to go out for an hour and a half each day to water it. It's all along the fence line and a few patches so a portable sprinkler doesn't make much sense either.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

There is something clogging the valve.

Just shut the main off and take out all those screws on the valve. Pull the diaphragm out(remember the order. You should be able to see some rocks or debris blocking the Bottom. Reinstall and test.

Just youtube it. Its easy.


----------



## Showgun68 (7 mo ago)

Looks completely clean, am I missing something? Valve is brand new. Thanks for replying as wel.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Did you check the electric? Perhaps the controller is messed up and continues powering the valve.

Just disconnect the wire or put a meter on it to see.


----------



## Showgun68 (7 mo ago)

Figured it out - I bled all the lines for about 2 minutes a piece and that resolved the issue. Can't tell you why but thanks for the quick responses, appreciate the help!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Showgun68 said:


> Hi, first time posting here so …





Showgun68 said:


> Figured it out …!


Welcome!

And man, you are off to an awesome start! :thumbup: :lol:


----------

